# Crossing over



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Hello Haunters..

Most probably recognized the name from the Halloween-l list but some New Jersey haunters have steered me to this forum. Its a little overwhelming but give me time and I hope I can contribute. Still trying to figure out how to get my profile up and took me a long time to figure out how to post. Hope this works!!

Noah Fentz


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Noah..
glad you crossed over..
you have lots of friends here.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Noah. Glad you joined our NJ make and take yesterday. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Noah! Long time no see. Welcome aboard.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You made it. Welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to see yah, Jeff!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Howdy Noah.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Over Noah!
Glad to have you here.
We'll give you time to figure out the posting part and adding pics.....what do you need, an hour or two? OK. I'll check back around 4:00 today!
Can't wait to see your work!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Noah!!! Welcome..... Ok since your new I guess I wont harp on you to getta posting  hehe... But I'm only giving you a few hours hehe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I guess you didn't see him at IronStock, did you BooGirl?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I didnt see alot of people there i think... lol draw back to being shy (in person) lol


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It worked, and we're glad to have you here. Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

BooGirl666 said:


> I didnt see alot of people there i think... lol draw back to being shy (in person) lol


You're shy? 
Really?

Fooled me...twice!!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I was the freak with the blue boa at Ironstock!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

AH HA I know who you are then!!!! Hi ya!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

And yeah FE im really shy in person... well at first i am


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Bring that boa in here, and get to posting. 

This really IS a great place to be.

Welcome.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you decided to join us!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

welcome from another halloween-l crossover-er


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

hey NoahFentz!  Glad to see ya here. 
Welcome to the board.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Noah.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey welcome and have a good time. The people here rock. Seriously funny sh*t gets said here.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome, welcome.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy Jeff! Nice to see you here too!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad to see that you signed up Jeff, it was great to have you with us at the NJ make and take. We'll be looking forward to having you with us again.


----------

